# Buy Now and Avoid the Rush



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

ttps://www.newsmax.com/finance/investinganalysis/gun-makers-stock-shooting/2018/04/20/id/855647

Strong sales, uptick in stocks and fear of Democrats taking over equal a new stampede.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

That link isn't workin' for me, Camel.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm good. Learned my lesson in 08.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

If I understand the concept its all good now buy up.
It won't be all good after the next election. I like Trump
but I don't trust him not to sale out gun rights. Sorry I
just don't. If a new Democratic congress demanded a 
restriction he'd use it. He'd give it too them for something
he wants. He has already said as much if I'm not mistaken?

If there is to be a gun rights clampdown prices will soar
so stock up. I recently bought a 1000 rounds of 45 acp
for $249. It had to go to a friends house in Nevada. Where,
cough, it stays officer.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Annie said:


> That link isn't workin' for me, Camel.


The leading 'h' got dropped, @Annie Try this:

https://www.newsmax.com/finance/investinganalysis/gun-makers-stock-shooting/2018/04/20/id/855647


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks. Will pass this info along to folks I know who play on the stock market.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Trump is not going to sale out on gun rights as he knows that he would be a one term POTUS. Also, don't buy the crap that the Dems are going to win anything come the fall. They will lose seats in the Senate and miss taking control of the House. Mark my words, it will be a better time to pass conservative legislation and Trump's agenda, including repealing ACA after the November elections. All fake news that there will be a blue wave. Remember like Trump getting elected, you heard it here first.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> The leading 'h' got dropped, @Annie Try this:
> 
> https://www.newsmax.com/finance/investinganalysis/gun-makers-stock-shooting/2018/04/20/id/855647


Thanks for the assist.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Trump is not going to sale out on gun rights as he knows that he would be a one term POTUS. Also, don't buy the crap that the Dems are going to win anything come the fall. They will lose seats in the Senate and miss taking control of the House. Mark my words, it will be a better time to pass conservative legislation and Trump's agenda, including repealing ACA after the November elections. All fake news that there will be a blue wave. Remember like Trump getting elected, you heard it here first.


Are you sure Trump really wants a second term?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Fortunately .... I'm good.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Are you sure Trump really wants a second term?


Yes I am sure that he does. The man is a fighter that in my opinion, has a big heart for the people of this country. He will serve two terms and do what ever he can to change things for the better.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't change investment based on market surges. I do however invest in firearms for personal use only based on politics. Read back early this winter a few of us were encouraging making purchases based on the outstanding deals that were all over the place. If you shopped smart and had a good idea what you were doing there were a lot of really great deals to be had. I would not be betting on all of this anti-gun stuff to end if I was in need of a firearm.
They don't admit it but a lot of liberals are buying weapons.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I trust you are right, and he does indeed make forward progress in making America great again.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Trump is doing what I did not think he would. He is turning the swap inside out. It is so screwed up right now no one has a cure what to do. Trump has caused total confusion in Washington. I like it. It is going to take a lot of people looking at serious jail time to break the good old boy and girl network that is DC. He may just do it. It will cost him but I don't think he cares.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> Are you sure Trump really wants a second term?


He may want it, but I doubt he'll get it. As it happens, I just read Joe Scarborough, who planted the idea, and the more that I think about it, the more I like his scenario.

"Still, another scenario came to mind this week: How wonderful would it be for our daughters to see this woman - this daughter of immigrants - take a debate stage to coldly cut the Donald down to size, revealing to the world once and for all that this bloated emperor has no clothes?"

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...7a8c409298b_story.html?utm_term=.37b3e665e5df


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Trump is preferable on the second amendment to any democrat. No way Pocahontas, Moochele (Micheal), Oprah, or any other democrat will be equal or better on this , the economy or Trade as well as nearly any issue of importance. To think otherwise you have drank the Purple Koolaid and want the future Venezuela is currently experiencing with reports of cannibalism and children with machetes fighting over who gets to eat the garbage.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Oh, man...


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Jammer Six said:


> He may want it, but I doubt he'll get it. As it happens, I just read Joe Scarborough, who planted the idea, and the more that I think about it, the more I like his scenario.
> 
> "Still, another scenario came to mind this week: How wonderful would it be for our daughters to see this woman - this daughter of immigrants - take a debate stage to coldly cut the Donald down to size, revealing to the world once and for all that this bloated emperor has no clothes?"
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...7a8c409298b_story.html?utm_term=.37b3e665e5df


"Joe Scarborough" you took the time to read?
Why would anyone waste their precious moments
of life on such a fool? Then waste even more 
time presenting it to us? I mean I hope you
were paid well for that effort.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Well, I hope you were paid well for the time you spent listening to Rush, I guess. I don't think I understand your post.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> Well, I hope you were paid well for the time you spent listening to Rush, I guess. I don't think I understand your post.


What @Stockton was trying to say is that Joe Scarborough is currently a dipshit and a pointy-head socialist. Joe started out with good intentions (Constitutionally Speaking) but somewhere he lost his way. Anything he says now is talking points from the socialist/democrat party of the east coast communists.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

As soon as I saw Washington Post I stopped reading. 'nough said.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Yeah, I hear you. Reading the post is dangerous.

If you read the Post and then listen to FOX, you'll understand how far apart they are.

But if you listen to FOX and then read the Post, your head will explode.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Y'all realize the only reason jammituphissix posts anything is to affirm he is an attention seeking ass, right?


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Slippy said:


> What @Stockton was trying to say is that Joe Scarborough is currently a dipshit and a pointy-head socialist. Joe started out with good intentions (Constitutionally Speaking) but somewhere he lost his way. Anything he says now is talking points from the socialist/democrat party of the east coast communists.
> 
> Thanks for asking.


It is so disturbing that I need a translator.


----------

